# PROMO fest!



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie ill take that 74 off ur hands :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

heres a question :biggrin: 



other then the 74 you just got, how many of them you still have  





































and dont be postin my shit lol






































































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 12 2009, 04:42 PM~15962660
> *damn homie ill take that 74 off ur hands  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jeff got one of them and i got another :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2009, 11:20 PM~15962967
> *jeff got one of them and i got another  :biggrin:
> *





i think i got the better half tho lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2009, 05:40 PM~15963153
> *i think i got the better half tho lol :biggrin:
> *


what u talkin bout willis? i didn't even get half....  but good enough parts for my resin


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats some DOPE ASS promos DROPPED! Now I gotta dig some of mine up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 12 2009, 06:08 PM~15963448
> *Thats some DOPE ASS promos DROPPED! Now I gotta dig some of mine up!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats most of them..... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2009, 11:36 PM~15963708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get them Rockford decals at Gil?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you bastard! i want that 73 and that 75 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuck a promo..i cut that shit up!









theres a promo dually in there if ya can find it..lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 12 2009, 06:42 PM~15963787
> *Where'd you get them Rockford decals at Gil?
> *


thats out of a Jada Scion XB.... cut the whole stereo setup to fit in the back of the tahoe....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2009, 06:50 PM~15963882
> *fuck a promo..i cut that shit up!
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea how many 89-96 1500 and 3500 promos i got :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ lol, no kidding, same here

just snagged a c-1500 stepside..should be a fun build


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2009, 11:52 PM~15963900
> *i have no idea how many 89-96 1500 and 3500 promos i got  :biggrin:
> *


More than you need. Send me some. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2009, 08:50 PM~15963882
> *fuck a promo..i cut that shit up!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0     badass promo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2009, 01:34 AM~15964381
> *:0  :0  :0  :0         badass promo :biggrin:
> *



bad ass promo'S :biggrin: as in more then one lol


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

These two are promo's. Have a few more promo's for later projects.
































One for a later build.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that duece is fuckin serious!


they really need to bring that kit back bad!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 12 2009, 11:05 PM~15964631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 break out with the hard top :cheesy:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 12 2009, 11:27 PM~15964796
> *:0  :0  :0 break out with the hard top  :cheesy:
> *


This one's going to be clean and simple :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 12 2009, 08:39 PM~15964916
> *This one's going to be clean and simple :biggrin:
> *


simple body patterned top right? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 12 2009, 11:39 PM~15964916
> *This one's going to be clean and simple :biggrin:
> *




break out muuuuufuka i need to build a hardtop deuce


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 12 2009, 11:05 PM~15964631
> *These two are promo's. Have a few more promo's for later projects.
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir!! theres my caddy and caprice if they EVER go up! and those wheels could make a dropped gremlin look good!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

these are promos i build.............with little modifikations :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 damn i made a good topic :biggrin:
keep em comin!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Did somebody say promo's? what a cowincedence!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ ya did Homie .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hot off the bench...the first of three cadi promos...
Id like you to meet...(KILLER JOE) like the song..







































77-79 are the first of the killer years for lowrideing cadillacs!
say-ith the hydro! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i'm at work and my blockers are stoping me from posting but i have a handfull of built up promo to share so Tuesday when i get home from work i'll post them up ! 

I just wanted to say that taking on a promo project is alot of fun ! Even if you don't have a motor and a chassie to build and detail they still fun builds and you can use them to do a quicky to get you a finished build out of the way and not worry about going all out and spending alot of time or money on the detail parts of are hobby !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my headlights came in finally from modelhaus, now i can get to work on this one....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

those rims fits that caprice prefect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2009, 05:38 PM~15968859
> *
> 
> 
> ...





SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 13 2009, 03:28 AM~15966052
> *these are promos i build.............with little modifikations :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


little mods?! shit u went all out! awsome builds! i love the trucks!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

66 impala promo..when done will be sittin on 65 monogram chassis


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 13 2009, 02:17 PM~15968703
> *my headlights came in finally  from modelhaus, now i can get to work on this one....
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be bad... these little bitch's aint cheap. I seen a 66 corsa go for $200.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

64 ford promo...before
























had to use a rivi dash board, but this is a curbside after..I was gonna lift it..
But I like the historical aspect of some older promo's and I could not see myself 
cuttin it and putting all kind of finger prints all over from all the handleing..
















before...
















I was gonna lift this one too,,but instead I am going to sit it on a 67 or a 65 frame 
and make it a posser! I'l be back...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

63 ford... when I was a kid my mom had a 64 ht. these cars take me back..


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2009, 08:19 PM~15962959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID YOU GET THESE WIRES FROM??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My built up promo's ! 

My 66 impala

started with this 


















finished with this !


































My 67 impala 

started with this 










finished with this 


































here's a 75 promo


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My 61 4dr ! 

started with this 


















finished with this 


































































I got a few more to post but i do them later ! Enjoy !


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 01:46 PM~15999790
> *My  61  4dr !
> 
> started with this
> ...


I DIDNT KNOW THEY MADE FOUR DR IMP MODELS, DO THEY MAKE A 62 WITH NO POST??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 10:46 PM~15999786
> *My    built  up  promo's !
> 
> My  66  impala
> ...


NICE AS FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

this is MAD Hydro's car.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2009, 01:57 PM~15968551
> *Well i'm  at  work  and  my  blockers  are  stoping  me  from  posting    but  i  have  a  handfull  of  built  up  promo  to  share  so  Tuesday  when i  get  home  from  work  i'll  post  them  up !
> 
> I  just  wanted to  say that  taking  on  a  promo  project  is  alot  of  fun !  Even if you  don't  have  a  motor  and  a  chassie  to  build  and  detail  they  still    fun  builds  and  you    can  use  them  to  do  a  quicky  to  get  you  a  finished  build  out of the  way  and  not  worry  about  going  all out  and  spending  alot  of  time  or  money  on the  detail parts  of  are  hobby !
> *


And like with the 4 door 61, when you do add a motor and chassis and other 
goodies..it kind of makes it more gangsta than an out of the box kit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 01:46 PM~15999790
> *My  61  4dr !
> 
> started with this
> ...


I really dont do 4 doors,,except wagons and fleetwoods...but this car is got more
appeal than some 2 doors.. and considering the rareity of the car? makes it more 
gangsta, combined with the extra effort of detail,,,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

saved some time,,got the homie kjkj87 to open her up for me....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15999790
> *My  61  4dr !
> 
> started with this
> ...





this is too sick! i want one! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 13 2009, 05:28 AM~15966052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2009, 03:38 PM~15968859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2009, 12:08 PM~16000485
> *I really dont do 4 doors,,except wagons and fleetwoods...but this car is got more
> appeal than some 2 doors.. and considering the rareity of the car? makes it more
> gangsta, combined with the extra effort of detail,,,
> *


i agree... and the fact he used an inline-6 instead of a v-8 adds to the OG appeal


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2009, 10:18 PM~16025795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much better..that is clean as fawk..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2009, 11:37 PM~16026325
> *i agree... and the fact he used an inline-6 instead of a v-8 adds to the OG appeal
> *


true...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Heres one I did back when I thought there was no hope of a euro caddy from revell. If I'd only known... :biggrin: 
















:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2009, 08:04 PM~16052159
> *Heres one I did back when I thought there was no hope of a euro caddy from revell. If I'd only known... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2009, 09:04 PM~16052159
> *Heres one I did back when I thought there was no hope of a euro caddy from revell. If I'd only known... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sweet


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is my 74 caprice promo and 75 chevy blazer


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few old promos that I have. Some of them have found new owners.





































































































and, of course, "The Booger",


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love that grand prix and that monte bro! too sick


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 19 2010, 08:13 PM~16345869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one i like, alot! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16345869
> *Here's a few old promos that I have. Some of them have found new owners.
> 
> 
> ...



Well the little chevette is in the project case ! heres how she's sitting right now ! 










got some ideas just working on a few other projects at this time !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

78 mone carlo promo :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES AN 82' EL CAMINO THAT I MADE TO LOOK LIKE MY DAILY 1:1 , THE ONLY DEFERANCE IS IM RIDIN ON D'S WITH 13'S :biggrin: ....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2009, 08:04 PM~16052159
> *Heres one I did back when I thought there was no hope of a euro caddy from revell. If I'd only known... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you did this! No regrets! It looks really good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2009, 11:04 PM~16052159
> *Heres one I did back when I thought there was no hope of a euro caddy from revell. If I'd only known... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






dude :0 thats sick :wow: 



nice work big jim


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas! Thats an OLD one! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 02:54 PM~16618306
> *Thanks fellas! Thats an OLD one! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





break out foo :biggrin: get that thing back on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 11:13 AM~16618492
> *break out foo :biggrin:  get that thing back on the bench :biggrin:
> *


That one needs some trim on the rockers and other misc. crap. This is my '79euro. I did one right after this one withe the correct roof, trunk and rear lights n' shit with the Brougham hood trim and everything. It's buried somewhere... Thanks again brother!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 03:26 PM~16618617
> *That one needs some trim on the rockers and other misc. crap. This is my '79euro. I did one right after this one withe the correct roof, trunk and rear lights n' shit with the Brougham hood trim and everything. It's buried somewhere... Thanks again brother!
> *




 get ta diggin foo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

78 and 79 monte promo :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the plates on the black one Jeff....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



:biggrin: thanks J


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 06:32 PM~17304787
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> :biggrin:  thanks J
> *


Your in the Office... uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

love it roy :cheesy: 


i messed up and didnt remove the side moldings, so my shits just a black 79  you got the true training day


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

















W I P


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 03:13 PM~17308349
> *love it roy :cheesy:
> i messed up and didnt remove the side moldings, so my shits just a black 79   you got the true training day
> *


T.D.monte is a dark blue aint it?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a few promos, but only these pics on hand for now


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 15 2010, 10:53 AM~16617796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 where is the other nine hundred and fifty of them?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is a cool ass thread..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15963882
> *fuck a promo..i cut that shit up!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys.. In an effort to not start another thread. I thought i would take the liberty
of modifying this thread just a bit.. from now on I am going to use this thread.
for (promo fest and mock up Mondays) kind of like (work bench wendsday)
I have a few promos hear and there and I still need to figure out what I am going to do with them.. so I use one stone, for the two birds!
So come on layitlow people? post up your promos..and now in the same thread,,
starting tomorrow,, mock up Mondays. put some wheels under that subaru! and tell us
what you got planned.. see yall tomorrow....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I SAW THE 61 IMPALA 4 DOOR, BUT I WANNA KNOW IF THERES A 62 4 DOOR :happysad:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2009, 03:38 PM~15968859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS WHEELS WAZUP?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2010, 03:20 PM~17577689
> *Hey guys.. In an effort to not start another thread. I thought i would take the liberty
> of modifying this thread just a bit.. from now on I am going to use this thread.
> for (promo fest and mock up Mondays) kind of like (work bench wendsday)
> ...




good ideah, but dont hi-jack this thread  there would be no difference between work dench wensdays, and mock-up mondays  

and no need to make a new thread, just use the work bench wensday thread  
leave this for the promos


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2010, 07:00 PM~17580094
> *good ideah, but dont hi-jack this thread   there would be no difference between work dench wensdays, and mock-up mondays
> 
> and no need to make a new thread, just use the work bench wensday thread
> ...


okay? i chose this thread. because so many of my promos (that means 2) are things that i did not want to photograph, unless mocked up? plus I never really hit 
(work bench Wednesday) because I never really found my work bench, 
the last time I saw it? It was in my living room, berried under model shit. that's 
berried under clutter! so in the spirit of compromise? I plan on coming back to this thread tomorrow? for my own personal, Mock up monday.. but it will be a promo.
so no harm no foul! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2010, 02:02 AM~17583130
> *okay? i chose this thread. because so many of my promos (that means 2) are things that i did not want to photograph, unless mocked up? plus I never really hit
> (work bench Wednesday) because I never really found my work bench,
> the last time I saw it? It was in my living room,  berried under model shit. that's
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Plan to strip it and start over


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 09:48 AM~17586035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a vega? cool.. when I was 13. I had a friend with a lifted Vega.
it was the first time I ever seen cragers.. with a four bolt pattern instead of five..
and four spokes instead of five.. that thing laid hard..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Id like to find some 4 spokes for it, but....
Need to find a couple more of these vegas... Would love to have the stock wagon kit...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that would be a find.. I think MPC way back when!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 12:12 PM~17587258
> *Id like to find some 4 spokes for it, but....
> Need to find a couple more of these vegas... Would love to have the stock wagon kit...
> *


 r and r has a resin 72 vega wagon on ebay right now.. with chrome!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 12:48 PM~17586035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


darkside ,why strip it, just add some panels and clear,that car would be bad ass!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 31 2010, 02:23 PM~17654560
> *darkside ,why strip it, just add some panels and clear,that car would be bad ass!!
> *


what he said !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 31 2010, 12:23 PM~17654560
> *darkside ,why strip it, just add some panels and clear,that car would be bad ass!!
> *


Its still just sitting in the box, havent stripped it yet... Panels would look kick ass...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16617737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda wheels are these they look good where did u get them


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I tried to be ready for yesterday.(Moch up monday) hear is some of my contribution..
promos on promo fest.. late for Mock up moday..kickin it off with a 75 caprice..
















77cadi.. ebay speacial..sometimes they might drop below $20 due to blems or age..
the use to never go below $80..








Mock up mondays... see yall next week...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 1 2010, 12:56 AM~17660142
> *what color is this  also is it spray can
> what kinda wheels are these they look good where did u get them
> *




the color on the green one is dulpi color metal specs silver for a base, and dupli color metal cast green for the kandy, and yes they are both spray can  

and the wheels are pegasus 1301's with gold back spokes  you can get these from www.scaledreams.com


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this was a promo last week


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 1 2010, 01:06 PM~17665305
> *this was a promo last week
> 
> 
> ...


NOW IT'S SLAMMED AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 23 2010, 05:54 PM~17579571
> *I SAW THE 61 IMPALA 4 DOOR, BUT I WANNA KNOW IF THERES A 62 4 DOOR :happysad:
> *


ANYONE KNOW OF ANY??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 1 2010, 02:50 PM~17666282
> *ANYONE KNOW OF ANY??
> *


I could be wrong? but based on the small numbers of 2 door hard top 62 promos that were made back then.. AND THE LARGE NUMBERS 4 DOOR AND 2 DOOR 60 AND 61 PROMOS THAT WERE MADE.. I think the odds of finding a 62 four door? are pretty slim..


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 1 2010, 09:24 PM~17670289
> *I could be wrong? but based on the small numbers of 2 door hard top 62 promos that were made back then.. AND THE LARGE NUMBERS 4 DOOR AND 2 DOOR 60 AND 61 PROMOS THAT WERE MADE.. I think the odds of finding a 62 four door? are pretty slim..
> *


WELL DAMN, I COULD TRY TO CONVERT ONE, I WANNA BUILD A REPLICA OF MY BROTHERS IMPALA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 1 2010, 09:32 PM~17670356
> *WELL DAMN, I COULD TRY TO CONVERT ONE, I WANNA BUILD A REPLICA OF MY BROTHERS IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


damm.. she is gettin some airtime. Okay if your serious? just hang out in these threads and you will slowly find your way. wheather that means converting a 2 door into a 4 door..62 maybe finding a 61 four door and converting it into a 62? or maybe it can made from a biscane? either way.. the place to find out is hear.. in the meantime be lookin on ebay..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new project i got going on ..needs foil clear an some detail work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 1 2010, 11:44 PM~17671727
> *damm.. she is gettin some airtime. Okay if your serious? just hang out in these threads and you will slowly find your way.  wheather that means converting a 2 door into a 4 door..62 maybe finding a 61 four door and converting it into a 62? or maybe it can made from a biscane? either way.. the place to find out is hear.. in the meantime be lookin on ebay..
> *


YEP 51 ON THE STICK, I COULD GET A NEW 62 2 DOOR, THE FIND A 61 4 DOOR THE SWAP THE ROOFS THE SCRIBE THE DOORS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 3 2010, 07:34 AM~17683560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am gonna have to do an EL Dogg one of these days..
Hey guys: tomorrow is Monday... can anyone tell me what that means? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You're check comin in?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17708948
> *You're check comin in?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


 damm.. Lmao that's fucked up... no thats not the right answer!
and yes tomorrow is trash day for some of us, but thats not the answer either..
tomorrow is my personal (Mock up mondays / promo fest) thats were I pull something out of the vault (a promo) and remind myself what I am working with. and see if i am still feeling the original plan I had for the car? or did my taste change! 
(Now once anything of mine is actually completed?) everyday is trash day! lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

project truck...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile6392.jpg[/IMG
IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile6262.jpg


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

fallin asleep,,while Moch up Momday fade's away into tuesday!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

tuesday..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 8 2010, 08:13 AM~17726157
> * tuesday..
> *


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oooooh....... Markie you got some SHIT tucked away huh..... :wow: You ol' dirty dogg you.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 05:36 PM~17741518
> *Oooooh....... Markie you got some SHIT tucked away huh..... :wow: You ol' dirty dogg you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lil somtim somtim... some aint seen daylight yet..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey boys and girls, guess what today is? yayyyyyy it's mock up Mondays
This will probably get your attention..?.... sorry not for sale :angry: yet?









http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile682.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile695.jpg


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2010, 01:33 PM~17783648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wagons are so gangster,,, .. I had one in the oven last week. warped really bad..
only cost $5.00 on ebay...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

UP COMING PROJECT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 OF MY PROMO PROJECTS COMING SOON !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 06:59 PM~17797491
> *1  OF  MY  PROMO  PROJECTS  COMING  SOON !
> 
> 
> ...


(lost lat post) nice promo,, (Rolex) all day long! handle that shit Mini..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2010, 01:33 PM~17783648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 something tell's me your thinking about opening up the door's? or is that just me keep staring at it? waiting for the door's to open! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 14 2010, 12:35 PM~17783208
> *Hey boys and girls, guess what today is? yayyyyyy it's mock up Mondays
> This will probably get your attention..?.... sorry not for sale :angry:  yet?
> 
> ...


runnin low on promo's..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 09:50 PM~17797882
> *something tell's me your thinking about opening up the door's? or is that just me keep staring at it? waiting for the door's to open! :uh:
> *


no????


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Here's one to watch...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 21 2010, 10:02 AM~17843760
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Here's one to watch...
> ...


  

the first one i was out bid by a dollar in the last couple sec. and the sec, one is already on my watch list............ oh well there went gettin a 75 AGAIN!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 16 2010, 02:23 AM~17796696
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2009, 08:19 PM~15962959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST NOTICED BRO, YOU DIDNT FOIL THE PASSENGER SIDE FENDER TRIM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 21 2010, 08:13 AM~17844105
> *
> 
> the first one i was out bid by a dollar in the last couple sec. and the sec, one is already on my watch list............ oh well there went gettin a 75 AGAIN!
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Here's one to watch...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
(original post by tonioseven)

I could not believe I got that car so cheap... On these mint pre 76 promo's or kits.
(I said it before) I dont think they should ever go below $80.00.. A used 75-74 kit in need of a bath should still fetch as much as $75.00... so anything under the numbers i am talking (in my opinion) is worth looking into... I did win the blue 75 last week. 
(for half of what i payed for any G-house in the past) and i was gonna shoot at the red one too.. but I can take off the collector hat now. and let someone who really wants the
car ( A layitlow member ) bid on it instead.. without my interference...
snag that puppy up,,(one of you guys)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15963708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey rollin, Is it possible to get a set of rims like the one on your vert cadi?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hoe-wa madd


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 6 2010, 09:27 AM~18244555
> *
> *


roy your cars always have nice hard lay's! the t-top was a cool tuch.. 
i wish they made more regals and cutlass's in other years..
like 74's 5.s 6's and 7;s ect..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18347757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this is nice.. i have sort of been on a 60's Cadi search... myself lately, 
but man they cost..


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 18 2010, 10:08 PM~18349434
> *man this is nice.. i have sort of been on a 60's Cadi search... myself lately,
> but man they cost..
> *


Hey Hydro, I found what you're searching for. And some times you can find a good deal. I don't think I payed more than $60.00 ea on the 65 & 66. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 06:23 PM~18313164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love that color


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18349592
> *Hey Hydro, I found what you're searching for. And some times you can find a good deal. I don't think I payed more than $60.00 ea on the 65 & 66. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks scale, those are real beauty's with those three car's? I think anything under
$75 is a deal to run with! your right though, if your search, and your at the right place at the right time? you can come up...I'l try again in sept.. if you ever want to do 
something with the 65 or 66 sell, trade, what ever? let me know..
great cars truscale..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It was my birthday last week. :biggrin: this one has seat.s and not all window that
I would have to cut..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 6 2010, 09:27 AM~18244555
> *
> *


 Lift It Roy..why not?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

How much are the promo 58 nomads?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:51 PM~18366397
> *How much are the promo 58 nomads?
> *


there is one on there now (yellow and white) for $89 buy it now or make an offer..
(she has been trying to unload that car for almost a year now) would be my bet..
I dont know technicaly which is more rare? the Nomad with all window and no 
interior? or the one with open sides , with seats and dashboards? they both have the same friction, (no detail) bottom. I am sure they are both made in 57 and 58. 
from 1 to 10. nine being mint/ with minimal warpage and no box? i give her's 
a 8 to 8 1/2.. whats funny.. a promo coup is still showing buy it now price's 
in the 150 range? but I dont think there selling? i got this blue one for $57.
a year ago they all were going for 3 times that.. bla bla bla i know?
sorry. bottom line..in my opinion? one or two will keep poppin up hear and there
and some of them will be easy 9's in terms of mint... you can find one cleaner
and cheaper than the yellow one. if you just sort of want one? you dangle $40
$70 out there when you see it in the bay! if you really want one? you search the bay
until you see what you must have? throw $40 at it to see if any one else bites? if someone else is looking at your shit..be prepared to to just but 100 on it. and get the other guy to back the fuck off! caution read mini's school thread. this plastic is some nasty shit. if your cutting or grinding it give's off some crazy toxic stuff that you dont need.. and its an unstable stuff,, no brake fluid..no sandpaper..no repainting,,(without expensive risk) and no clear!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 20 2010, 08:41 AM~18359410
> *Lift It Roy..why not?
> *


I can 
I,m a bit old skool that means low


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 06:48 AM~18368140
> *I can
> I,m a bit old skool that means low
> *


make it still lay.. but it just looks like a good lift-able car..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 19 2010, 11:37 PM~18359386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 dam u i gotta get that wagon off your hands


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18349592
> *Hey Hydro, I found what you're searching for. And some times you can find a good deal. I don't think I payed more than $60.00 ea on the 65 & 66. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 these are still good deals! i am looking from time to time..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18347757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hemm....... this always was a fav....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

not for sale. just for waking people up!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

A couple I just picked up recently...61 Continental and a 63 Cadillac Deville


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice rides, Jorge. Bad 68 Hydro.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 20 2010, 11:49 PM~18867990
> *Nice rides, Jorge.      Bad 68 Hydro.
> *


Thanx Juan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 20 2010, 10:20 PM~18867175
> *A couple I just picked up recently...61 Continental and a 63 Cadillac Deville
> 
> 
> ...


open the doors on the Lincoln! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18857755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 the mock looks stupid... wrong cadi wrong wheels wrong color...
its going to get the U-bar on 13's,,,,with booty kit,,,


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 21 2010, 09:00 AM~18870232
> *open the doors on the Lincoln! :biggrin:
> *


Good Idea Hydro, maybe.... I may end up selling them, not sure though


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

72 impala..73 caprice..(I want someone to eventually pattern over the 73) i love its 
color..and a 74 eldorado.....that i want to put a T-top on and pattern out...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 22 2010, 11:45 PM~18885973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i need to get me a 73 it was my first rider


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

(even Mini said) I have pretty good taste in cars...
THEN HE CALLED ME A JACK WAGON! :uh: 

ANYWAY I FINALLY GOT MY HT 68...ITS GONNA BE HOOKED UP LIKE MY LINCOLN.
SLAMMED WITH BIG DAYTONS AND VOGUE TIRES.. SET TO A LUCKY LUCIANNO
VIDEO...( A LAC AND A LINCOLN BUILT WITH TEXAS IN MIND)
WAD DA BID NESS IZ? ITS LUCKY...... THE ELDORADO IS THE CAR I WANT 
GARY TO HOOK UP WITH A PAINT AND T-TOP... IT WILL BE CALLED..
VIVA T-RADO!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's another promo I just picked up...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

1979 I painted and tingo gutted it out....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 08:56 PM~19012207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz madafaka right there


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 PM~19011787
> *Here's another promo I just picked up...
> 
> 
> ...


Rolex..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

75 AMC Pacer<my bad


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2010, 11:41 PM~18866804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you're ready to let it go bro !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 08:56 PM~19012207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this car should be laid.... I love seeing these years slammed...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

when I really love a car? its a guarantee that i will try to have more than one,,
I cut the hood this week, this one is going be a posser,,,I started to cut the back 
gate open? but did not have the Cohonez to do any more slicing on this beautiful 
but unstable plastic..


















58 nomad wagon.. THE LOVE AFFAIR CONTINUES


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 12:42 PM~19008573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wanting a 68 Coupe Deville for a long time too, still seaching...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2010, 09:40 AM~19015304
> *this car should be laid....  I love seeing these years slammed...
> *


Ye,going to have to slam it homie..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 27 2010, 10:56 AM~19174397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 27 2010, 08:56 AM~19174397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


two more Roley's... I love this thread..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad you like it :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2010, 10:16 AM~19175090
> *two more Roley's...  I love this thread..
> *


Tow more Hydro, when is it going to stop!!! It became an addiction


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bump for a fun ass thread.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 6 2010, 10:16 AM~19252362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Jarel: MAZDAT has become a monster.. just two more promos and we might
have do an INTERVENTION.. 
you ever heard of Promo detox? :wow: :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 11:33 AM~19253491
> *Hey Jarel: MAZDAT has become a monster..  just two more promos and we might
> have do an INTERVENTION..
> you ever heard of Promo detox? :wow:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I need a detox soon  

It became an addiction :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 6 2010, 01:11 PM~19253777
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I need a detox soon
> ...


It feels good owning cars that used to dream about..
putting things together that you know you will never see on a store shelf..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 
I NEED THAT


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 8 2010, 01:41 PM~19274233
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> I NEED THAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

No, seriously..for my diorama..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 8 2010, 04:00 PM~19275768
> *No, seriously..for my diorama..
> *


How much?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PM me a price...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 8 2010, 02:03 PM~19273915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HAVE YOU SEEN THE ONE MINI PUT TOGETHER? ITS GANGSTER FOR A FOUR DOOR.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 8 2010, 10:07 PM~19280054
> *HAVE YOU SEEN THE ONE MINI PUT TOGETHER?  ITS GANGSTER FOR A FOUR DOOR.
> *



I haven't seen it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 01:46 PM~15999790
> *My  61  4dr !
> 
> started with this
> ...


 Hear you go Maz! I thought the Gunny would have popped up by now? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 11 2010, 02:49 PM~19302331
> *Hear you go Maz! I thought the Gunny would have popped up by now? :biggrin:
> *


Dam, That's nice!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 12 2010, 11:04 PM~19311454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: shit you got a gold mine over there :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 08:05 PM~19311467
> *:0  :wow: shit you got a gold mine over there :cheesy:
> *


Naw bro, been saving up, buying...selling...Its an investment  

Just keeping want I want and sell the rest


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 6 2010, 10:09 AM~19252300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Maz you killin it with that 68 promo... 

Damm I bumped an old topic... OOop's DID i DO THAT?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 12:30 PM~19910348
> *Maz you killin it with that 68 promo...
> 
> Damm I bumped an old topic... OOop's DID i DO THAT?
> ...


That red 66 and 68 going up for sale soon


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

damn man those are some nice promos


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


>


CAN I HAVE ONE JORGE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> CAN I HAVE ONE JORGE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


Sure Frank


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

This si the best so far. I'm loving the training day replica, and few of these 72's and that kandy green 78 monte chop.  Need some promos for the stash. A 72/73 caprice, a 78/9 Johan caddy, a 80's elco, and an early 90's IROC camaro, and however many I can get 4dr and wagon imps. would complete my collection easily. lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


> Sure Frank


sweet :bowrofl: :bowrofl: lol......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow::wow::wow: Sweeeeeet !





MAZDAT said:


>


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a few of the caddies but all my Impalas have been built or sold ! Thanks for your comment on my 61 4dr ! IMO these promo offer an easy challenge and make great quick builds ! 

I just took 4 chevy truck promos and i had my way with them LOL ! They are posted in my display topic ! I will try and get them posted over in here!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WISH I HAD MONEY AND COULD SNAG 1 OF THESE 69 IMPALAS!


----------

